# NYC - ticketing blitz underway, watch out.



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Pigs, excuse me, city's finest, are beginning a ticketing blitz targeting cyclists. Just a heads up.

NYPD launches Operation Safe Cycle - Newsday


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

> The initiative will target violations that endanger pedestrians and bicyclists. They include disobeying traffic signals and signs; riding against traffic; riding on the sidewalk; and failure to yield to pedestrians in crosswalks.


All sounds good to me.



> Police also will target drivers who obstruct bicycle lanes, creating a hazard for riders.


That sounds really good too.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

which brings us to....


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

It might help to carry a copy of NY statute 1234 in case a cop tries to lie his/her way into citing you.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've seen lots of cyclists do stupid stuff and endanger others. I've also seen pedestrians jay-walking endangering cyclists and drivers doing u-turns without watching while talking on a cell phone. I'm all for enforcement that results in safer roads, but indiscriminate ticketing in a blitzkrieg response to an incident is more of a p.r. stunt than anything else.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I $aw thi$ on tv. I don't cro$$ the river much but I feel much $afer. Thi$ can only benefit all u$er$ of the thoroughfare$.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> It might help to carry a copy of NY statute 1234 in case a cop tries to lie his/her way into citing you.


For reference:



> (a) Upon all roadways, any bicycle or in-line skate shall be driven either on a usable bicycle or in-line skate lane or, if a usable bicycle or in-line skate lane has not been provided, near the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway or upon a usable right-hand shoulder in such a manner as to prevent undue interference with the flow of traffic except when preparing for a left turn or when reasonably necessary to avoid conditions that would make it unsafe to continue along near the right-hand curb or edge. Conditions to be taken into consideration include, but are not limited to, fixed or moving objects, vehicles, bicycles, in-line skates, pedestrians, animals, surface hazards or traffic lanes too narrow for a bicycle or person on in-line skates and a vehicle to travel safely side-by-side within the lane. (b) Persons riding bicycles or skating or gliding on in-line skates upon a roadway shall not ride more than two abreast. Persons riding bicycles or skating or gliding on in-line skates upon a shoulder, bicycle or in-line skate lane, or bicycle or in-line skates path, intended for the use of bicycles or in-line skates may ride two or more abreast if sufficient space is available, except that when passing a vehicle, bicycle or person on in-line skates, or pedestrian, standing or proceeding along such shoulder, lane or path, persons riding bicycles or skating or gliding on in-line skates shall ride, skate, or glide single file. Persons riding bicycles or skating or gliding on in-line skates upon a roadway shall ride, skate, or glide single file when being overtaken by a vehicle. (c) Any person operating a bicycle or skating or gliding on in-line skates who is entering the roadway from a private road, driveway, alley or over a curb shall come to a full stop before entering the roadway.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I see alot of stupid on my commute. Cars, bikes, peds alike. I do my very best to be heads up and safe, even if it slows me down (don't run red lights even if it is visibly clear, stop at the stopline at intersections instead of halfway into the roadway with the right of way, etc.) I like to get to and from work in 1 piece. And besides, it is built in intervals going crosstown as you get back up to speed, block after block.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

never underestimate the stupid that beats deep within the department: Photos: Bill Bratton & NYPD Convert Bike Lanes To Police Parking: Gothamist


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

i'm sure that all those cop cars parked in the bicycle lanes are engaged in citing joggers/pedestrians, cabs and delivery vehicles violating cyclists' right of way.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

Buddy of mine on way to group ride got 2 summonses on Sat morning at 730 am. 
No reflectors and No bell
He was speechless

I would expect the judge to tear into the cop for wasting the courts time and $$


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

They got him.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/bicyclerules_fy08_english.pdf


NYC Department of Transportation 
Division of Traffic Operations 
55 Water Street, New York, NY 10041
www.nyc.gov/dot 
•
 White headlight and red taillight must be used from dusk to dawn; 
•
 Bell or other audible signal (not whistle) required; 
•
 Working brakes required; 
•
 Reflective tires and/or other reflective devices required.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

Obviously we know they are required but here's my point.

5 Boro bike ride. Participants 30,000 (Registered) 
How many are in violation of the laws? My conservative guess 15,000.
Most will have reflectors because all bike sold are required, but bells, horns, whistles, etc are accessories and most will not have.
.
NYPD could fill the courts calendar for weeks with violations but they are not going to enforce it.
The summons is not for a violation but a response to a runner being struck and killed Aug 3rd by a cyclist in Central Park.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

designair said:


> Buddy of mine on way to group ride got 2 summonses on Sat morning at 730 am.
> No reflectors and No bell
> He was speechless
> 
> I would expect the judge to tear into the cop for wasting the courts time and $$


Right, because a little bicycle bell is just so easy to hear on a typical NYC block...


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

wow. really?!?! At 730am, its REALLY BRIGHT out during the summer months! I mean, maybe during winter, its a totally different story. But in the middle of August? Give me a break. I know its the "law", but come on!

Last Sunday, while I was taking an easy ride up the West Side Hwy, up over the GWB into jersey. Cops were everywhere. Especially along the pedestrian congested areas, aka West Side Hwy bike path. I understand that there will be a few cyclists that will ride recklessly and disobey common sense laws. By all means ticket them. Do whatever is necessary to enforce the laws. Cops were generally nice along the greenway. They were armed with pamphlets and eager to hand them out to traffic offenders. A buddy of mine told me he was given a break. Rather than issuing a citation, the police gave him a pamphlet for the "rules of the road"... He thanked the PO for not issuing him a ticket and he went on his way.

Meanwhile up on Riverside Drive, by Grant's Tomb... It was complete opposite. Grant it, I didn't see what cyclist were doing to be issued citations. But I saw plenty of PO pulling riders over. 

There was also a PO in his SUV trying to blend in behind some trees.. ITCHING to pull my group over. I saw him from maybe 50ft back, so I stopped at the traffic light (red at the time). I saw in the corner of my eyes that was grilling me! Hoping that I did not see him and that I would run the light. When I inched forward (light was still red), PO assumed i was going to run the red, he too inched up. But instead, my group just waited patiently till the light changed green. When it did, we rode off and he couldn't do anything.

But as with having lights and bells? Really? That's just a bit extreme. I rather see mandatory helmet laws over bell/lights laws during summer months...


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

That or thank the cops for issuing frivolous citations. By pumping thousands of dollars back into the system...


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

he wasn't stopped in Central Park, or Prospect park, or on the GW, not where there would be a large mix of runners, walkers cyclists.

He was stopped on Union Turnpike.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> Right, because a little bicycle bell is just so easy to hear on a typical NYC block...


 Reminds me of the Dukes of Hazard where the police would hide and come up with fake violations.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

Did a Manhattan / Brooklyn three bridges group ride (90% was on west side) on Sunday. Saw a lot of cops but no POs. The GW bridge crossing was 'interesting' with tight spaces & so many local riders headed outbound. Thankfully, the group was also warned about tourists on Citibikes - I think some of them may have been on a bike for the 1st time. Overall, we had a great ride. The wife & I are hoping to do a similar excursion before cold weather. I didn't know about the mandatory bell regulation - thanks for that. If one of us got a ticket, we'd have to pay since there is no way we'd come in just to fight it.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Tickets for not having reflectors and a bell are such a BS. If NYPD has nothing else to do but to enforce these rules then there are more cops than the city needs. Firing some of them will save more money in the long run than writing frivolous tickets to cyclist. I guess NYPD found another way to fill up their monthly ticket quota. Be careful during month ends in general whether riding or driving! 

 I have observed some idiots on two wheels that cut thru slower adult cyclist, kids on bikes and runners going full speed in Central Park that deserve a ticket but most cyclist ride safely. 


I am glad that I don't have to deal with that $hit. Cops around here in JC and Hoboken don't even blink for running red lights as long as you do it safely when no cars are near by and you don't put pedestrians and yourself in danger.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

stoked said:


> Tickets for not having reflectors and a bell are such a BS. If NYPD has nothing else to do but to enforce these rules then there are more cops than the city needs. Firing some of them will save more money in the long run than writing frivolous tickets to cyclist. I guess NYPD found another way to fill up their monthly ticket quota. Be careful during month ends in general whether riding or driving!
> 
> I have observed some idiots on two wheels that cut thru slower adult cyclist, kids on bikes and runners going full speed in Central Park that deserve a ticket but most cyclist ride safely.
> 
> ...


They are meter maids. Collecting fees. Do not give them the dignity of referring to them as police officers.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I am a little shocked by some of the comments here about bells and reflectors. First off, trust me when I say that I agree with you that, on the one hand, bells won't to make that much of a difference in NYC streets when you're dealing with cars.

On the other hand, it will make a world of difference for pedestrians. I am a cyclist and a pedestrian, and I hate it when a cyclists yell or even call out "on your left!" rather than use a bell which is what they should be doing according to the law. Whenever I walk the GW bridge and cyclists yell out "on your left!" it is really scary because I'm usually in a calm, stoic mood. I know I'm not the only one here who feels this way. I've seen a couple at a park get totally startled when a cyclist called out "on your left!".

If you have no idea what this feels like then just imagine you are at home alone and you are in total relaxation. Imagine now someone suddenly banging on your window. That startle response is what many pedestrians feel when you call out "OYL!"

Furthermore, calling out "OYL" is a term that many non-cyclists and even some cyclists may not understand. I know that many years before I started riding, I thought "OYL" meant move to my left so that I can let the cyclist pass on my right.

Many other times, a pedestrian may not even hear what you said and will make the mistake of turning around as your make your approach. I know it seems impossible, but it happens. Just read this story.

UPDATE (3): Woman Dies After Being Hit By Cyclist | ARLnow.com

Listen. Just use a bell. It's cheap, it's small, it doesn't really add any significant weight to your bike (if that worries you), it keeps everyone safe, and it's the law. I don't see any real reason why you guys shouldn't put one on.

I didn't know using reflectors were the law also, but if they are then why not??? I mean, it's not like NYC/NJ is asking you to register your bike and pay insurance and registration fees or anything. They want you to use a bell, reflectors, lights, and a mirror all of which I believe are in the law. But more importantly, it keeps everyone safe. I'm not saying I'm pro-government and we should do whatever they say. Yet, I just don't see the downside when it comes to asking us to use these safety measures.

Bells, lights, mirrors, and reflectors are small, inexpensive items designed to keep you safe and PREVENT you from getting into an accident. Unfortunately, I have seem many cyclists ignore one or usually all of these items on their bikes even though the law requires them to be used. Helmets on the other hand are not required by law, and yet some cyclists will go out of their way to buy $200 carbon-fiber helmets just to protect their heads WHEN an accident occurs. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not get into an accident in the first place and do whatever I can to prevent that from ever happening. Helmets are not a preventative measure, yet cyclists are gungho about wearing one every time you get on your bike. It's almost to the point that some even look down on others and judge them for being unsafe just because they are not wearing a helmet, yet they admit to not using any of the above-mentioned LEGALLY required safety items. I've seen many of these comments on RBR forums (examples threads below). Bells are required. Helmets are not. In fact, some even suggest that wearing helmets is correlated with accidents.

Wearing a helmet puts cyclists at risk, suggests research

Don't take what I say the wrong way. I'm not advocating everyone to get rid of their helmets. I wear a helmet every day I ride my bike. I am just saying that we should use bells, lights, mirrors, and reflectors as well. I still don't get why people avoid getting them on their bikes. And although I harped on the law and such, don't just do it because it's the law. Know that it also keeps you and others safe.

Finally, I think many of you guys have been cycling way too long to know what the other side actually thinks of us. I have been doing it for a long time too, but I'm guessing it's probably not as long as some of you. Because of this, I know that a lot of non-cyclists think we really arrogant and snotty when it comes to our rights on the road. Our refusal to use bells, mirrors, reflectors, etc. only makes us look arrogant nad make others think we're above the law. Non-cyclists (like this judge) will probably have no sympathy for people like that. It's sort of like having a motorist refusing to use his or her turn signal. It's the law that they do so, but just like a cyclist not using his or her bell, the motorist will most likely never get ticketed for it. Yet, it's still a stupid decision on the motorist's part.

These people are really adamant about wearing helmets:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...on/why-do-people-not-wear-helmets-289133.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...r-bike-helmet-when-commuting-work-323464.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/who-does-not-wear-helmet-302266.html


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

tednugent said:


> which brings us to....


Cute video about bike lane obstructions. 

I always hate it that construction signs are USUALLY intentionally placed in the middle of road shoulders and bike lanes. Of course, it is for a good reason, to be more noticeable to cars, but they forget the bikes that have to swerve around them while there is other traffic on the road.

As far as bells and yelling. I never assume a person knows how to react to yelling "on your left". I always slow down around pedestrians, and especially children and dogs, and find that a simple "hello" suffices to let them know that I'm around. If I'm taking time to ride a bike, then nothing is so pressing that I should compromise the safety of those around me.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm guilty of not having reflectors on my wheelset.

Though technically my topeak saddle bag does have a reflective strip.

white headlight? Check
Blink red taillight? CHeck
Bell? Check.... 

I'm pretty much set (if I have to... I'll wear a reflective ankle band on each leg). Yes, I can spare a few precious grams to put a bell on. When i'm too busy breathing hard and I can't yell... a bell comes in handy.









joggers and other cyclists who have earbuds with their music on... making them oblivious to the sounds around them.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well.... I haven't lived in NYC for close to 4 yrs now, and man, its kinda dumb to enforce certain things, honestly.
I worked in the upper East side, and Chelsea area for a long time, I lived in Queens most of my life, and trust me, a bell won't alert anyone in any of the streets, unless its like 4am, and there's barely anyone out. 
I have found that I can whistle loud enough to make any pedestrians, cyclists, even drivers know of my presence on the road. -I agree that not many people know what "on your left" means, and this should be taught in some safety class.
I'm a firm believer in the white light, and blinking red lights on a bike <- no issue there
Mirrors, and reflectors.... Whoever wrote these laws, obviously isn't a cyclist- if you fall, mirrors will crack, and now we have the issue of broken glass on the ground to deal with, reflectors.... I hate them!, had them before, and eventually a tab broke on one of them, and it obliterated into pieces... had to pull a nice little 3mm piece out of my left leg.
So, in lieu of reflectors, I bought reflective tape, and put it strategically on my cycling shoes, and helmet.

NYPD has tried to give me citations for tint, and pulled over because my car sounds aggressive..... tintometer said I was within legal tint percentage.... was let go
I kindly asked the officer if they had a decibel meter to measure the sound output of my car's exhaust, their answer was no, so I used an app on my smartphone to measure the decibels, and was about 8db below max.... was let go.
At which point I was asked... "how do you know all this?", I flashed my PBA card- My cousin is an NYPD officer, and I studied motorist laws and statutes after getting a bogus ticket once.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry, but a bell in NYC has limited applicability. Outside of the the MUTs, they are nearly impossible to hear in traffic. I do have one on my commuter, but it seldom gets dinged. 

What I have added to my commuter kit is a whistle. One of the super loud referee whistles. Although not a perfect solution, it is far better a tool for getting people's attention over the ambient noise of the city. Much easier to hear through a closed car window and over the din of personal phones of pedestrians.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sunday a buddy of mine in NYC ran a red light and got a $366. ticket! On a BIKE!?


----------

